# Rossi Rio Grande 30-30



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Picked this Rossi 30-30 with soft case at the local gun shop for $400.00 out the door....... Took it to the range and the out of the box sights were dead on at 50 yards.... It has a 3.25 lb. trigger pull.......


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice gun and price. I recently acquired a .357 Rossi lever gun. I paid retail for it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

miketx said:


> Nice gun and price. I recently acquired a .357 Rossi lever gun. I paid retail for it.


I would love to pick up a lever gun in .357 Magnum. Legal to hunt with here in Indiana. Got any pics of yours?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Cait43 said:


> Picked this Rossi 30-30 with soft case at the local gun shop for $400.00 out the door....... Took it to the range and the out of the box sights were dead on at 50 yards.... It has a 3.25 lb. trigger pull.......


Nice, very nice! :smt1099


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> I would love to pick up a lever gun in .357 Magnum. Legal to hunt with here in Indiana. Got any pics of yours?


Buds Guns has 6 of them, price range $432 -- $494..........


----------

